# تقنية ال SIP Trunking



## shatobr (2 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء .. اسف للانقطاع لمدة ثلاثة اشهر وذلك بسبب انتقالي للعمل في الوطن العربي 
اليكم مقال جديد في مدونتي عن تقنية SIP Trunking لانها انتشرت بشكل كبير جدا في الغرب حتى بدا الحديث فعليا عن نهاية الشبكة الهاتفية التقليدية PSTN
لقراءة المقال 
http://shatob.blogspot.com/


----------



## عماد الكبير (2 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك ونريد المزيد من الابداع


----------



## * AishA * (17 يوليو 2010)

very nice and important article

really,, sip will write the end of PSTN :73:

thank u mr. shatobr​


----------

